# Attn Cape Horn Owners!!



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm looking at what I think is an 07 or 08 23T (25 LOA) and haven't had a chance to sea trial it yet. If any of you out own or have been on any of 07 or newer 25 LOA cape horns, I'd really like to hear what you think about the ride, and how dry the boat is for it's size. I think that would include any 24 newer than 2007 and 07 or 08 23T's. Thanks in advance!


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

A buddy of mine has a 24 Cape...LOVES it...dry ride and I believe he has a 200 Yama 4st on it...his has twin fish boxes as well...they work pretty good as does the livewell...


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

That's a start. thanks for the info! any others out there??


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

best no nonsense fishing boat out there. best built best ride most useful. go sea trail it and let us know what you think.


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

When I get the option to sea trial it, I will and let you guys know. Anyone else been out on this hull?


----------



## pm80 (Oct 7, 2007)

Same layout as a 31. Just 4ft shorter. Should be just the same for the most part. Just won't stretch as far when waves are not close together.


----------

